# Saludos a todos los peruanos



## oa2169

Tenemos en el mundo hispanoparlante un Nóbel de Literatura.

Mario Vargas llosa: Congratulaciones


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Me encantó _Pantaleón y las visitadoras_.

Un/a hispanoparlante *más*.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Premio_Nobel_de_Literatura

Felicidades, sí.


----------



## Vampiro

Ya lo dije en un hilo: bien merecido se lo tenía desde hace mucho tiempo.
Felicitaciones.
He leìdo casi toda su obra, y de casi toda su obra me quedo con "La guerra del fin del mundo".
"Pantaleón..." de lo más entretenido que he leído, también.
En esta estoy con ustedes: *¡¡Viva el Perú, carajo!!*


(Oa2169... habrás querido decir "un nuevo" Premio Nobel, porque los hispanoparlantes tenemos varios)

-


----------



## olivinha

Saludos especiales a los peruanos y a todos los seguidores de este gran artesano de las letras.

Admiro muchísimo su trabajo y le tengo un especial cariño porque fue el invitado especial en mi formatura en la universidad, fue muy emocionante.

¡Viva la literatura! ¡Viva la lengua española! ¡Viva Vargas Llosa! 

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## olivinha

Vampiro said:


> He leìdo casi toda su obra, y de casi toda su obra me quedo con "La guerra del fin del mundo".
> "-


Me quedo igualmente con la "La guerra del fin del mundo"* y con "La Fiesta del Chivo".

*debería ser lectura obligatoria en todos los colegios brasileños.


----------



## Fernando

Amén. Ya nos tocaba otro hispanoescribiente, y más si es tan merecido.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, sim, sim!!! Quem roubou a minha ideia de abrir o hilo?

Adoro Vargas! Bem merecido! Agora que perdemos nosso Nobel do português para a morte, é muito bom contarmos com los hermanos também!


----------



## Tomby

¡¡¡Saludos a todos los peruanos!!! 
¡Enhorabuena Perú, enhorabuena España, enhorabuena Maestro Mario Vargas Llosa!
No olvidemos momentos vividos por el reciente Nobel de la Literatura:


> ... En 1960, luego de que culminara su beca en Madrid, Vargas Llosa se mudó a Francia con la impresión de que iba a obtener una beca para estudiar ahí; sin embargo, habiendo llegado a París se enteró que su solicitud había sido denegada. A pesar del inesperado estado financiero de Mario y Julia, la pareja decidió quedarse en París donde Vargas Llosa comenzó a escribir de forma prolífica...
> ... Fue condecorado por el Gobierno francés con la Legión de Honor en 1985, Doctorado Honoris causa por...
> ... El gobierno de Alberto Fujimori amenazó con quitarle la nacionalidad peruana, por lo que para evitar convertirse en un apátrida, a petición del escritor, el Gobierno español le concedió la nacionalidad española en 1993, sin que tuviera que renunciar a la peruana. Es miembro de la Real Academia Española...


Fuente.


----------



## piraña utria

....Para los peruanos y todos los latinoamericanos, paisana.

El Nóbel para cada escritor de nuestro idioma es una prueba de que vale la pena defenderlo y recomendar su estudio para todo aquel que quiera saber lo que es "magia" y deleite en su lectura. 

Yo creí aque no íbamos a ver este momento. "Pantaleón" y compañía era lectura obligada cuando yo hice la secundaria hace unos 20 años.


----------



## maidinbedlam

¡Ya era hora!
 Cuando era adolescente leí _La ciudad y los perros, _y Vargas Llosa me cautivó de por vida. Después,  ese monumento de _Conversación en la Catedral_ (piensa, Zavalita, piensa...), _Pantaleón, La guerra_... y más recientemente, la maravillosa _El paraíso en la otra esquina.
_
Felicidades a todos los lectores.


----------



## Peón

¡Arriba Perú! y felicitaciones por este Nobel. Bien merecido lo tiene Vargas Llosa. 
Un abrazo desde Argentina.


----------

